# الأطباق الطائرة بين الوهم والحقيقة



## القيصر (3 فبراير 2007)

الأطباق الطائرة بين الوهم والحقيقة







أعلن خبراء من عدة دول في سانتياجو عاصمة التشيلي أن الأجسام ( الأطباق ) الطائرة غير المحددة موجودة بالفعل، إلا انه من غير الممكن حتى الآن معرفة ما إذا كان مصدرها الأرض أو الفضاء الخارجي.
وفي ختام ندوة عقدت في العاصمة التشيلية على هامش المعرض الدولي الحادي عشر للفضاء التي انعقدت تحت إشراف سلاح الجو التشيلي قال الجنرال ريكاردو برموديز رئيس لجنة دراسة الظواهر الجوية غير الطبيعية أنها المرة الأولى التي تنكب فيها قوة جوية بشكل جدي على دراسة هذا الموضوع "ومناقشته بشكل منفتح لأن الأمر حقيقة واقعة".


وشارك في الندوة المستشار السابق لدى وكالة الفضاء الأميركية (ناسا) ريتشارد هينز والفرنسي جان جاك فيلاسكو من المركز الوطني للدراسات الفضائية والاسباني جي جي بنيتز صاحب الكتاب الشهير "حصان طروادة" والتشيلي انطونيو هونوس المنسق الدولي في "ميوتشوال يو اف او نتوورك".
وقال الجنرال برموديز "بعد مناقشات طويلة توصلنا إلى خلاصة مفادها أن الظواهر غير الطبيعية موجودة وبينها الأجسام الطائرة غير المحددة" مضيفا أن "جميع الدراسات الجدية التي أجريت حتى الآن في العالم لم تتمكن من تفسير هذا العدد اللامتناهي من الظواهر غير المحددة والمرتبطة بهذا الموضوع".
وأوضح أنه مع التأكيد بان هذه الظاهرة حقيقة واقعة لا يزال من المستحيل تقديم تفسيرات لها على الصعيد العلمي. وأضاف "أن التقدم العلمي الكبير الذي تحقق وتنامي القدرات التقنية لا يتيحان حتى الآن تحقيق تقدم ملموس لهذه الدراسات".
وخلص الخبير التشيلي إلى القول "لا نستطيع القول أن الأطباق الطائرة غير موجودة أو أن أحدا لا يقوم بزيارتنا، إلا أننا لا نستطيع قول العكس في الوقت نفسه لأننا لا نملك دلائل علمية تدعم هذه الفرضيات"​




مواجهات عن قرب 



صنف مؤسس مركز الدراسات الخاصة بالأجسام الطائرة الغريبة في عام 1973 م الدكتور جي ألن هاينك المواجهات عن قرب في رواية مقياس ريختر كما يلي:
النوع الأول: الأخبار عن رؤية جسم طائر غريب على بعد 500 قدم تقريباً 
النوع الثاني: جسم غريب يترك أثراً على الأرض كحرق أو تخويف أو تشويش على الآلات أو يتدخل في مجال التليفزيون والمذياع
النوع الثالث: مواجهة يشاهد فيها مخلوقات المركبة الفضائية 
هذه الأنواع التي كان الدكتور "جي ألن هاينك" مقتنعاً بها ولكن هناك نوعين آخرين هما
النوع الرابع: يتم اختطاف إنسان من أجل الفحص بدافع الفضول
النوع الخامس: يتم اتصال بين إنسان ومخلوق غريب​في روزول بنيومكسيكو وبالقرب من قاعدة أمريكية سقط في عام 1947م شيء ما وخلال عدة أيام تم جمع قطع مختلفة من الحطام أعلن ناطق من القاعدة التابعة لسلاح الجو الأمريكي أنهم سعداء الحظ حيث عثروا على قرص طائر فتدخلت إدارة السلاح الجوي وسحبت الحطام ونقل إلى مركز القيادة في تكساس وأعلنت الإدارة أن الحطام عبارة عن منطاد جوي يستخدم للرصد الجوي وضاعت القصة بين الأخبار التي ترد يومياً ولكن في السبيعينات بدأت بعض أطراف القضية في الحديث عن طبق طائر وجثث لمخلوقات غريبة ومؤامرة لإخفائها وصدر كتاب المواجهة عن قرب من النوع الثالث لسبيليرج فصار ت القصة مقبولة بدون تحفظ ولأن الموقع كان هو الوحيد الذي توجد به أسلحة نووية وتجارب للمناطيد التي تقطع المسافات العالية والطويلة تضاربت الشهادات. وفي عام 1995 م إثر عرض فيلم عن الحادثة ويحتوي على تشريح لجثة مخلوق شبيه بالإنسان ظهرت القضية من جديد واعتبره الخبراء مجرد تزييف وبقي الأمر غامضا








اختطاف
ظهرت أخيراًَ قضية الاختطاف من قبل مخلوقات غريبة بشكل ملحوظ لدى المهتمين بدراسة الأطباق الطائرة ومن تلك القصص قصة اختطاف "بيتي اندرسون" وزوجها "بارني هيل" والتي وقعت لهما عند ما كانا يستقلان سيارتهما متجهين ليلاً إلى نيو إنجلاد وذلك في 19 سبتمبر 1961م عندما شاهدا ضوءاً ساطعاً لم يستطيعا التعرف عليه ومن خلال النظر إليه بمنظار صغير وصفاه بأنه يشبه قرص البودرة المستخدم في تجميل الوجه وقد أخبرا القوات الجوية بما شاهداه وكانت أجهزة الرصد لدى القوات الجوية اكتشفت التقاط إشارة غير معروفة عن طريق الرادار وتعرض بارني إلى مشاكل صحية و أخضع لفحص بالتنويم المغناطيسي وذكر قصة غريبة عن اختطافه وزوجته وكيف تعرض هو وزوجته لفحص طبي وانتهى الأمر على تلك الحال إلى أن نشر الصحفي "جون جي فولر" كتابه الرحلة المعترضة في عام 1963م وبعد ذلك بدأ سيل ممن تعرضوا لاختطاف يذكرون ذلك ويصفون المخلوقات التي اختطفتهم والفحص الذي تعرضوا له 

إعلان الحقائق :
وفي أمريكا انطلقت حملة إعلامية لإظهار حقيقة الأطباق الطائرة وقد عقد القائمون على الحملة مؤتمرا صحفيا استضافه نادي الصحفيين الأمريكيين في واشنطن واستمع الحاضرون في المؤتمر الصحفي لروايات أكثر من عشرين شاهدا بعضهم عسكريون سابقون، عن وقائع رصد سفن فضائية وكائنات غريبة 
ومن بين هؤلاء الشهود رقيب سابق في الجيش الأمريكي "يدعى كليفورد ستون" قال: إن الحكومة الأمريكية حاولت إخفاء واقعة رآها بنفسه في ولاية بنسلفانيا في عام تسعة وستين 
وقال ستون إنه شارك في عمليات رفع حطام أطباق طائرة سقطت على الأرض بعد وصولها من الفضاء الخارجي وذكر أنه قد عثر على بعض الجثث والكائنات الحية داخل حطام تلك السفن الفضائية وأكد أن الحكومة الأمريكية رفضت الإعلان عما حدث 
وقال إن بعض الكائنات التي عثر عليها داخل تلك السفن الفضائية تشبه البشر إلى حد كبير، وإنه سجل بنفسه في الملفات الخاصة بتلك الوقائع سبعة وخمسين نوعا مختلفا من الكائنات الفضائية وهذه المعلومات تؤكد ماسبق ذكره من أخبار حول حطام السفن الفضائية ووجود كائنات حية بداخلها 
وكان من بين المتحدثين في المؤتمر الصحفي سيدة أكدت أنها رأت أجساما طائرة آتية من الفضاء الخارجي أكثر من مرة 
وسألها أحد الصحفيين عن رأيها فيمن يصفون أمثالها بالجنون، فقالت إن المشكلة تكمن في أن هؤلاء لم يروا تلك الأجسام الطائرة، ولذا فهم لا يصدقون من شاهدوها وعلى الرغم مما عرض في المؤتمر الصحفي من أدلة وما بدا على المتحدثين من إيمان راسخ بصدقها، فإنه من المستبعد للغاية أن يوافق الكونجرس على بحث الموضوع حيث يقف خلف إخفاء المعلومات (إن وجدت) كثير ممن لايريدون أن يعرف العالم ما لديهم من معلومات لا يمكن وجودها عند أي دولة أخرى وكذلك يحاولون عدم الكشف عن مخططاتهم السابقة واللاحقة في مجال التسلح واقتباس المعلومات من الغير ووقوف منظمات وجماعات في وجه كل من يحاول الكشف عنها ولو كان الرئيس نفسه ومحاولة منعه ولو استلزم الأمر اغتياله وقد سبق أن قدم عالم الفضاء ورئيس جمعية الأطباق الطائرة في نيويورك "كالمن فانكفيثكي" للرئيس الأمريكي مذكرة يحذر فيها من الأطباق الطائرة ويطالب الحكومة الأمريكية بكشف الأسرار والحقائق التي تعرفها حول هذا الموضوع أمام الشعب وجاء رد الرئاسة الأمريكية بالقول أن الرئيس لديه المعلومات الكافية حول الخطر الذي يهدد سكان الأرض وسيعمل ما بوسعه للمحافظة على سلامة الشعب الأمريكي بالقدر الكافي من السرعة والحذر​







دراسة الظاهرة :
و بدراسة الظاهرة واستعراض الآراء المتداولة حولها نجد أن أقوال المتخصصين في دراسة هذه الظاهرة تتلخص فيما يلي :
القول الأول : أنها مجرد خداع وأهواء وقوى روحية ملت من المجتمع التكنولوجي 
القول الثاني : أن مصدر هذه الظاهرة هو قوى وأحداث الطبيعة كسحب أو توترات كهربائية في مناطق التصدع الجيولوجي وتأين الهواء استناداً لنظرية التوتر الناتج عن حركة قشرة الأرض
القول الثالث : أنها مؤامرة حكومية لإخفاء تكنولوجيا عسكرية
القول الرابع : أنها سفن فضائية حقيقية تحمل مخلوقات غريبة جاءت لاكتشاف الأرض وربما تكون الآن موجودة بيننا 
القول الخامس : أنها مؤامرة بين الحكومات والمخلوقات الغريبة
القول السادس : أنها حقيقة ولكن مصدرها قوى روحية خارقة 
ويبقى الأمر مجرد ظاهرة، وتبقى الحقيقة غائبة.​منقوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووول​


----------



## قلم حر (4 فبراير 2007)

موضوع شيق جدا و البحث فيه يحتاج لوقت طويل .
سأرسل لك موقعا واقعيا يدرج الكثير من الصور .....ممكن تنزله لو أردت .
شكرا .


----------



## القيصر (5 فبراير 2007)

السمردلي قال:


> موضوع شيق جدا و البحث فيه يحتاج لوقت طويل .
> سأرسل لك موقعا واقعيا يدرج الكثير من الصور .....ممكن تنزله لو أردت .
> شكرا .



شكرا لك يا سمردلي على متابعتك الدائمه لمشاركاتي وتشجيعي الدائم
ربنا يخليك


----------



## tina_tina (5 فبراير 2007)

هههههههههههههههههه
عسل انتم الاتنين مع بعض
دويتو هايل
ربنا يبارككم
وشكرا لتعبك يا قيصر


----------



## القيصر (9 فبراير 2007)

tina_tina قال:


> هههههههههههههههههه
> عسل انتم الاتنين مع بعض
> دويتو هايل
> ربنا يبارككم
> وشكرا لتعبك يا قيصر



شكرا لبكي يا تينا على مرورك وخفة دمك
والله ليكي وحشه
اتمنى ان الموضوع عجبك
واستفدتي منه
GBU


----------



## لأصحاب العقول 2 (27 فبراير 2007)

*الموضوع حقيقي وانا عن نفسي شفت طبق طاير لما كنت عايشه بالاردن وشاهدته وهو يستقر في احدى اسطح الجيران كان تقريبا من 12 سنه كنت بأولى اعدادي



ويخلق الله ما لا تعلمون

ان لله حكم


ميرسي على الموضوع زميلي الكريم


ودي شوية صور للكائنات الفضائية*


----------



## kimo14th (27 فبراير 2007)

*موضوع شيق *


*ولو انى مش مصدق حاجه فى الموضوع من اساسه ههه*

*ولا اعتقد وجود كائنات فضائيه واطباق طايره والكلام ده كله *

*الامريكان دول ناس رايقه *​


----------



## ناجح جرجس (6 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: الأطباق الطائرة بين الوهم والحقيقة*

موضوع جميل ومميز وربنا معاك


----------



## ناجح جرجس (6 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: الأطباق الطائرة بين الوهم والحقيقة*

مموضوع جميل ومميز والرب معاك​


----------



## القيصر (8 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: الأطباق الطائرة بين الوهم والحقيقة*



ناجح جرجس قال:


> موضوع جميل ومميز وربنا معاك


شكرا لمرورك اخي ناجح وتشجيعك الي
وكل عام وانت بخير
مستنين موضيعك لتشارك بها اخوانك في المنتدى
كل عام وانت بخير


----------

